# A LBS that has my size? Adventure?



## ryandood (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe you guys can help me out, just maybe. 

I've been looking for a 08 Lemond Poprad disc in my size (52cm) for a couple weeks now. I've tried going onto the Lemond website and look at all their dealers and called every one of them. I live in SoCal but am prepared to drive to another state (roadtrip!!) if needed. Almost everyone has already dropped the brand but some have a few bikes but rarely a Poprad and unfortunately, never in my size. This would seem like a productive and thorough way to find a bike there's got to be a few bike shops that carried Lemond but were not listed on their site. 

So do know of any shops that just so happen to have a Poprad in size 52? I know this is a shot in the dark but I figure it really couldn't hurt. Hey, this could even lead to an awesome riding road trip adventure where I can stop along the way to ride at all the cool spots!! 

Anyways, thank you for reading and happy riding.


----------

